# Sony EQ: XE9- MKII, need connections



## Joe Garfield (Jul 24, 2010)

Buddy gave me his 'old' EQ, but no wire harness. Need to find out which pin is what. Please help!

I'm new here so let me know if I should post this somewhere else.

Thanks.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Joe Garfield said:


> Buddy gave me his 'old' EQ, but no wire harness. Need to find out which pin is what. Please help!
> 
> I'm new here so let me know if I should post this somewhere else.
> 
> Thanks.


The wiring was Yellow, Blue, Black - +12V Main, Remote, Ground. 

Now, the configuration...well, you have to do a little legwork. 

The simple way is to put a DMM on ohms between the chassis and the pins. One of them will read 0 ohms and that's ground. Then, set the DMM to Diode Check (it looks like a little diode symbol) and probe between the ground connection (red probe) and another pin (black probe). The Yellow (Main 12V) will read 0.4-0.8V and the Blue (Remote) will read either infinity or a climbing number that might start at .000 and go to infinity.

Once you've got ground figured out, you can safely hook it up and figure out which is the remote lead. Just set the DMM to "Amps", connect ground and one remaining lead. Connect the last lead in series with the DMM to measure its current. If it's 300mA, you've got the +12V Power lead. If it's 5-20mA, it's the remote lead. 

You can also take it apart and see which pin goes to what trace. The ground lead will terminate into the circuit board area connected by a lot of copper. The Main 12V will lead off to a small transformer-looking thing that is a power filter. 

I'm going from memory from 1995, so I could be off on the internals. There MIGHT be another lead that went to the headlight dimmer switch to turn on some backlighting, but I can't be sure...:surprised: Good luck!

Aaron


----------

